# Goldens born in April 2020



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a puppy born in April 2020.


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

Our new puppy will be arriving in mid-April (assuming everything goes as planned)!


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

SeaGlass925 said:


> Our new puppy will be arriving in mid-April (assuming everything goes as planned)!


**UPDATE: Our puppy, Mabel, was born on April 11th and will be 3 weeks old on Saturday!


----------



## novamoon42 (Apr 22, 2020)

Our puppy, Honey, was born on April 20th!


----------



## JeffLikesHikes (Aug 20, 2020)

Our golden, Jake, was born April 4, 2020


----------

